# The Revenge of the Rats



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

They say that when you kill a mouse, its relatives will take revenge and eat up your clothes or things. Is this truth or myth?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

haven't you ever seen the movie Ben?


----------



## H. A. S. (Aug 18, 2010)

I'd say it's true. See what happens after November.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

The big dumb guy (Lenny) in "Of Mice And Men" kills a mouse with his hands. 
He's dead at the end of the book, but his clothes are all intact. 

So I'm going to have to say it's a myth. :yes:


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

nap said:


> haven't you ever seen the movie Ben?



Curse you...now I have Michael Jackson songs running through my head....:furious:


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

No but if you kill a yellowjacket (wasp) and remain in the vicinity, others will come and are likely to attack you. The dead one gives off a scent.

The story was told a year or so ago where someone threw a live mouse into a bonfire and a little later his house caught fire. The cause was said to be the mouse, fur smoldering, running back to the house and into a crack or crevice.


----------



## Bobby_B (Oct 7, 2010)

killer mice, aaarggghhhhh i hate the little creatures!


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

Here is one example of revenge. Just the other day, in my aunt's place, a rat stole an egg from her chicken coop. It has holding the egg with its two front legs and hopping to somewhere. It was crazy and amazing at the same time. It's crazy that rats might be harming her chickens, and amazing to see one hopping with an egg which we only see in cartoon shows.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

MagicalHome said:


> Here is one example of revenge. Just the other day, in my aunt's place, a rat stole an egg from her chicken coop. It has holding the egg with its two front legs and hopping to somewhere. It was crazy and amazing at the same time. It's crazy that rats might be harming her chickens, and amazing to see one hopping with an egg which we only see in cartoon shows.



calculate the rhythm and lead very little and you get to see a rat fly.:whistling2:

If you are good, you can have the egg for breakfast.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Rats are actually really cute. It's too bad they have to get themselves in so much trouble, causing us to need to kill them.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

nap said:


> calculate the rhythm and lead very little and you get to see a rat fly.:whistling2:
> 
> If you are good, you can have the egg for breakfast.


........:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Magical Home, maybe you were seeing the Easter 'Ratbit' hopping away with the egg. :whistling2:


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

gma2rjc said:


> ........:laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> 
> Magical Home, maybe you were seeing the Easter 'Ratbit' hopping away with the egg. :whistling2:


It's a little bit late for that. It's preparing for Christmas banquet, I guess! :laughing:

I didn't know rats like raw egg.:no:


----------

